# Pope asks Christians, Muslims to find Common Ground



## D. Paul (Sep 24, 2007)

Pope asks Christians, Muslims to find Common Ground

Are we really expected to tolerate this garbage?
Ecumenism. Lead the way, padre. Any ECT'ers going to sign on for this one?


----------



## sotzo (Sep 24, 2007)

D. Paul said:


> Pope asks Christians, Muslims to find Common Ground
> 
> Are we really expected to tolerate this garbage?
> Ecumenism. Lead the way, padre. Any ECT'ers going to sign on for this one?



Ecumenism?? That's syncretism.

Rome claims to be *the* bedrock of orthodoxy and a sure way to avoid all of the missteps of Protestantism. How are we to even take their claim seriously when the pope prays in a mosque? I'd love to believe he was praying there to demonstrate that mosques are under God's sovereignty as well, but the ol' "tolerance" word was more apt a description of his motives.

I would love to hear Hahn and company dance around this one!


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 25, 2007)

> Later in 2006 he prayed at the Blue Mosque in Istanbul during a Turkish visit.



Hunh?

I sort of prefer the bloodthirsty Catholics of the medieval years - like in Spain where St James allegedly rode out of the sky to slaughter 60,000 attacking Muslims all on his lonesome - that is a Catholic I can get down with (and he's an apostle before he's a Catholic anyway).

Looks like Benedict was playing poker with Satan again and lost the whole kit and kaboodle this time.


----------



## lwadkins (Sep 25, 2007)

....dialogue based on ever truer mutual knowledge...

What is "ever truer mutual knowledge?"


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 25, 2007)

Common ground???? WHAT common ground?!


----------



## bookslover (Sep 26, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> Common ground???? WHAT common ground?!



Poor Pope Benny! Too much knackwurst, I guess. He really puts the "rat" in Ratzinger!


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Sep 26, 2007)

I'll agree with him on one thing: The Roman Catholic church has more in common with Islam than they do with the "ecclesial communities" of true, Protestant Christianity


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 26, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> I'll agree with him on one thing: The Roman Catholic church has more in common with Islam than they do with the "ecclesial communities" of true, Protestant Christianity


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted by Exagorazo
> I'll agree with him on one thing: The Roman Catholic church has more in common with Islam than they do with the "ecclesial communities" of true, Protestant Christianity


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Sep 26, 2007)

> Later in 2006 he prayed at the Blue Mosque in Istanbul during a Turkish visit.



Not only does this pope put the "rat" in ratzinger, but he really puts the "anti" in Antichrist.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 26, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> I'll agree with him on one thing: The Roman Catholic church has more in common with Islam than they do with the "ecclesial communities" of true, Protestant Christianity



So, then, why did a lot of people vote in the poll to say that their Baptism is valid? I just don't get how we can one second say that they are a true, but corrupt, church and then then next second say that they have more in common with Islam than they do with Christianity.


----------



## Herald (Sep 26, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> Exagorazo said:
> 
> 
> > I'll agree with him on one thing: The Roman Catholic church has more in common with Islam than they do with the "ecclesial communities" of true, Protestant Christianity
> ...



Doug - now, now...you're injecting logic into your outburst of frustration. Remember the words of that great sage Neo, when he said, "There is no spoon."


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 26, 2007)

Our common ground is Genesis 9:6:

“Whoever sheds the blood of man,
by man shall his blood be shed,
for God made man in his own image."


----------



## Scott (Sep 26, 2007)

Pope John Paul II kissing the Koran:





Catechism of the Catholic Church:

839 "Those who have not yet received the Gospel are related to the People of God in various ways."325 
. . . 
841 The Church's relationship with the Muslims. "The plan of salvation also includes those who acknowledge the Creator, in the first place amongst whom are the Muslims; these profess to hold the faith of Abraham, and together with us they adore the one, merciful God, mankind's judge on the last day."330 


These types of things give old school Catholics a lot of heart burn. It seems to me that the RC Church is essentially a mainline liberal church and has embraced a form of relativism.


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 26, 2007)

oh. my. If you hadn't supplied the photo, I would never have believed it.

Did he then share a fiery, sulphurous handshake with the cleric beside him?

Bob, when you go for that beer with him, you've GOT to ask him about this one!


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 26, 2007)

Joe would never do that. He agrees with me that Carol was a pansy. He would have eaten mud to get pigs to like him. Carol didn't have the foggiest idea what he was doing in the last few years. In fact, Joe and I think he was being operated by Jim Henson's Creature Shop in those last years.

Joe is a man with a backbone and doesn't care who he offends, he'd make a great puritan. Maybe I'll ask Ian Paisley to join us to lift a schooner or two.


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 26, 2007)

> In fact, Joe and I think he was being operated by Jim Henson's Creature Shop in those last years.



Is that why he just kept randomly blessing everything around him?



> Joe is a man with a backbone and doesn't care who he offends, he'd make a great puritan. Maybe I'll ask Ian Paisley to join us to lift a schooner or two.



Just introduce them and hide under the table. My money's on Paisley taking out Joe in the first 12 seconds with a vicious headbutt, then pulling his beating heart from his chest and showing it to him, while singing "Onward Christian Soldiers". 

Seriously. Poker game. Elvis, Hitler, Joe, and Satan (and Stalin in a Bavarian beer girl getup serving drinks - that's hell for you). Joe goes all in, bites the dust, and has to pray at mosques until brother Wojtyla gets out of purgatory. It could so happen.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Sep 26, 2007)

To which I reply,"What common ground?"


----------



## jbergsing (Sep 26, 2007)

Common ground? If the pope is looking for a consensus stating we all worship the same god, he's got another thing coming! I can't help but think that this sort of thing is a result of their poor theology.


----------



## Mathetes (Sep 26, 2007)

Once they toss all their heresies out the window, there's sure to be some kind of common ground available.


----------



## Machaira (Sep 26, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> So, then, why did a lot of people vote in the poll to say that their Baptism is valid? I just don't get how we can one second say that they are a true, but corrupt, church and then then next second say that they have more in common with Islam than they do with Christianity.



Mind if I join you?


----------



## caddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Exactly ! What common ground. I know of know spiritual common ground...



LadyFlynt said:


> Common ground???? WHAT common ground?!


----------



## Amazing Grace (Sep 26, 2007)

D. Paul said:


> Pope asks Christians, Muslims to find Common Ground
> 
> Are we really expected to tolerate this garbage?
> Ecumenism. Lead the way, padre. Any ECT'ers going to sign on for this one?



I dont see where he mentions common ground in regards to faith. Perhaps he is speaking of general benevolence of humanity towards one another.

I would find it a contradiction after his pronouncement in the recent past regarding the RCC is the true church. Of which I actually give him credit for. I do not believe he is as wishy washy as JPII


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 26, 2007)

You're exactly right Nicholas. You are the first one who didn't over react to the OP and actually read what the article said. Kudos sir. For that you can have a beer with Joe, Ian and me.


----------



## jbergsing (Sep 26, 2007)

Amazing Grace said:


> I dont see where he mentions common ground in regards to faith. Perhaps he is speaking of general benevolence of humanity towards one another.
> 
> I would find it a contradiction after his pronouncement in the recent past regarding the RCC is the true church. Of which I actually give him credit for. I do not believe he is as wishy washy as JPII


If you are right, and you very well may be, he is still wasting his breath. Muslims believe, as I understand it, that you have two choices: Islam or death. There's really not much room for common ground with that idiology.


----------



## puritan lad (Sep 26, 2007)

They all have common ground with New Testament Judaism, which can be outlined in John 8:39-44.


----------



## non dignus (Sep 26, 2007)

> *J P sniffing glue:*



Hey, who doesn't love the smell of a new binding?


----------



## Amazing Grace (Sep 26, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> You're exactly right Nicholas. You are the first one who didn't over react to the OP and actually read what the article said. Kudos sir. For that you can have a beer with Joe, Ian and me.



Ian Paisley? I know not whom you are referring. Well Joe Ratz has gumption Bob. One must recognize this. For him to state that only the Roman Catholic Church is “the one true Church of Christ and... the Protestant and Anglican churches – are “not Churches in the proper sense of the word”, but rather “ecclesial communities” Mentioning excommunication. We do it all the time!!!! And I give him credit for becoming more black and white since Vat 2.

This statement about Islam is nothing new or shocking...
_
He also stated: Pope Benedict clarified that while religious and political leaders should help Christians and Muslims work together, that all should remain faithful to the teachings of their own religious traditions._

Here is the crux of the talks _Benedict said the dialogue would promote, “the defense and promotion of the dignity of the human person and of the rights ensuing from that dignity._

WHich protties should also do too. Are there any on are team attempting this end of violence?


----------



## jbergsing (Sep 26, 2007)

> *J P sniffing glue:*


 
Ahhh, pictures speak a thousand words...


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Sep 26, 2007)

Ian Paisley - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 26, 2007)

And don't forget to check out Dr Paisley on youtube. Any interview where anyone mentions anything about the Pope, the Roman Catholic church, or anything to do with papists, the guy just takes off.


----------



## calgal (Sep 26, 2007)

He is fun to watch or read! My former RC friends love the man!  I wish he was more Reformed and less "fundie" personally but you have to love his opinions of Rome!!


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 26, 2007)

Shortly after the start of the Pope's speech, Paisley, leader of the Democratic Unionist Party and also an MEP at the time, shouted "I renounce you as the Antichrist!" and held up a red poster reading "POPE JOHN Paul II ANTICHRIST" in black letters. The Pope reacted with faint amusement, and continued with his address after Paisley was ejected from the auditorium. Other MEPs threw papers at Paisley.
-- from Wikipedia

Denunciation of Pope John Paul II by Ian Paisley


----------



## Amazing Grace (Sep 26, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Shortly after the start of the Pope's speech, Paisley, leader of the Democratic Unionist Party and also an MEP at the time, shouted "I renounce you as the Antichrist!" and held up a red poster reading "POPE JOHN Paul II ANTICHRIST" in black letters. The Pope reacted with faint amusement, and continued with his address after Paisley was ejected from the auditorium. Other MEPs threw papers at Paisley.
> -- from Wikipedia
> 
> Denunciation of Pope John Paul II by Ian Paisley




This is who I thought you meant, but is there not an Ian on this board? So I wanted to make sure. Perhaps we can invite Jock Chick tooand share some Sam Adams Lager.


----------



## Theogenes (Sep 27, 2007)

I think that Rome and Islam do have a common ground...
They are both hate Biblical Christianity!!


----------

